# Best wax for harsh winter!!!



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi guys , I know its probably been asked a thousand times ( im sorry ) but what is the best wax to get me through the winter!!

Cheers:thumbup:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

What colours your car?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

most if not all waxes will last several months with a coat or two so you have many to pick from..


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Wax wise, firm favourites seem to be Collinite, SV Shield. Many epode run FK1000p with great results although it's not a wax

That said, as above most will last the duration of winter


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cbred said:


> What colours your car?


don't think that would be concern when protecting a car for winter tbh - wouldn't be for me anyway..


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Its a black bmw


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> most if not all waxes will last several months with a coat or two so you have many to pick from..


think you'll find theres may waxes that wont see through our winter :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

care to share which ones won't? apart from 'blingy' show waxes that wear off after a few weeks


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> care to share which ones won't? apart from 'blingy' show waxes that wear off after a few weeks


you just answered you own question :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

martinmsport said:


> Its a black bmw


what waxes do you have and what sort of milage do you do


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

which is pretty obvious anyway, and i did say 'most' in my post


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> which is pretty obvious anyway, and i did say 'most' in my post


not to a new member or he would ask the question. you actually said most if not all


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't waste your time with coloured waxes *doh doh doh doh doh*

Collinite 476s 2 coats
2 coats of Carpro Reload

Should last you through easily on a properly prepared (decontaminated/polished) car.
Not only that but you can coat a whole car in Reload in about 15 minutes so great product to use after every couple of washes over winter.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> not to a new member or he would ask the question. you actually said most if not all


well aware of what i typed thanks, and indeed it may not be obvious to a new member which is why i said it..


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> well aware of what i typed thanks, and indeed it may not be obvious to a new member which is why i said it..


just thought with your knowledge you could of gave the guy a bit more helpful advise. remember at oe time everyone on here was new to this


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Collinite is a sturdy wax but dont leave the bugger on too long or you'll need popeye and the cast of gladiator to get it off. 

I myself like FK 1000, albeit a "sealant" its a great product and comes in a huge tin


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

martinmsport said:


> Hi guys , I know its probably been asked a thousand times ( im sorry ) but what is the best wax to get me through the winter!!
> 
> Cheers:thumbup:


It's true, you got your answer in post #3, the only spoiler to your posting was you included BEST?
Put it like this the majority of cars on the road this winter will not be 63 plate, and then the majority of those have not seen a lick of wax since it left the showroom all them years ago and have survived many winters, I'm not advocating do not use a wax or sealant (indeed do) any wax is better than no wax, but as pointed out they will all last a few months between application and multi washing. When the beading reduces after a few months, apply some more :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> It's true, you got your answer in post #3, the only spoiler to your posting was you included BEST?
> Put it like this the majority of cars on the road this winter will not be 63 plate, and then the majority of those have not seen a lick of wax since it left the showroom all them years ago and have survived many winters, I'm not advocating do not use a wax or sealant (indeed do) any wax is better than no wax, *but as pointed out they will all last a few months between application *and multi washing. When the beading reduces after a few months, apply some more :thumb:


again not all waxes will last a few months through winter many wont. the guy wants recommendations of which to buy. them that people know will last through winter. I dont agree with any wax is better the none. putting say r222 on would be a waste of time and money. After 2 weeks it will be gone.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

martinmsport said:


> Hi guys , I know its probably been asked a thousand times ( im sorry ) but what is the best wax to get me through the winter!!
> 
> Cheers:thumbup:


A great test done sometime ago,in better weather, winter you want a good 3/4 month durability. surprising how many wont last that long through good weather nevermind a harsh winter. not all waxes will see you through winter 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

A proper clean, clay and going over 2 coats of EGP is my plan, just need to get around to doing it lol


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Ha yeah I agree ! I do alot of miles so will need a durable but nice shine !


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Satsuma rock
Shield
SNH
Engel

These waxes were designed for rougher conditions (winter) and durability :thumb:

More seem to be popping up, but these are ones I have used and experienced.

Just used Fortify the other day for example, but will check up on it in a few weeks.

Here is a shot of Shield from this morning. It's been on a little over a month, just got a wash and QD Saturday.


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Goodylax said:


> Satsuma rock
> Shield
> SNH
> Engel
> ...


Very nice !! Where do you get that stuff from ??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> again not all waxes will last a few months through winter many wont. the guy wants recommendations of which to buy. them that people know will last through winter. I dont agree with any wax is better the none. *putting say r222 on would be a waste of time and money. After 2 weeks it will be gone.*


Strange I have R222 100% on my car, had the car 5 weeks and it's still beading like a good one, and yes sprayed on tfr to rinse it off when it needs a clean .

How can't any wax be better than none?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

defo any wax is better than none cant see how it couldnt be the wax wont cause any harm to your paint work where as leaving it open to the elements will surely (perhaps very minimal but still). 

FK1000 for me if its just to see you through winter does the job well, can be used on wheels too and then tin will probably see your car out and you fo that matter!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I use fk1000p on my black bmw, wheels as well, looks pretty good and seems to last:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

jebus said:


> A proper clean, clay and going over 2 coats of EGP is my plan, just need to get around to doing it lol


That won't last 3 months in summer let alone through winter.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

If FK1000P is a hybrid made from polymers and a synthetic carnuba wax, why does everyone here always mention that it is not a wax at all?

Synthetic or natural wax, the chemistry should be the same. They claim that they can get better purity and higher melting point from the synthetic form.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

FK1000 is nice and durable as is the Bilt Hamber Finis. Even a sample pot of Finis will allow you to do the car several times


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Currently have Car-skin CS12 & CS Pro on the Civic which is sat outside and being used as a daily. I applied it at the end of July and it is still performing well, so hoping it will see me though Winter.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

martinmsport said:


> Very nice !! Where do you get that stuff from ??


Shield is made by Swissvax
SNH and Engel are made by Dodo Juice
Satsuma Rock and Fortify are made by Bouncers

I think. Any of these would be what you are looking for.
Others have been mentioned in this thread as well :thumb:
Good luck!


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

This year I'm going with FK1000P with a coat of GTechniq C2V3 over the top.

Really like FK1000P - it has to be one of the best value LSPs around (low cost and can be used over almost the whole car).


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> FK1000 is nice and durable as is the Bilt Hamber Finis. Even a sample pot of Finis will allow you to do the car several times


AGREE TOTALLY

THINK ITS THE BEST ANSWER YOU HAVE BEEN GIVEN :lol:


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

How much does fk1000 cost chaps!


----------



## robf73 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris_911 said:


> Really like FK1000P - it has to be one of the best value LSPs around (low cost and can be used over almost the whole car).


+1 on FK1000p :thumb:
nice shine after a couple of coats of FK maybe a couple of months ago...








daily driver that's not been touched since, just washed and dried. still beading nicely this weekend. this shot's following the weekly wash and has just been hosed down, pre dying...







what more do you need


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

collinite 915 has to be the winter goto wax if you own it... although i never really enjoyed using the stuff.

Id say just get two coats of a decent wax and see how you go... worst case reapply on a rare sunny winters day or god forbid dont worry if it stops beading.

Ill try and get a chance to wax the lower sections again then just top up with Z8 when i get a chance.

95% of all cars on the road manage with out LSP through winter dont forget...


----------



## robf73 (Sep 17, 2012)

martinmsport said:


> How much does fk1000 cost chaps!


£18.95 at CYC. and that will keep you going for years

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant/prod_589.html


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow thats seem really good value ! Looks likes fk1000p it is then!


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good choice with 1000p. I have Polish Angel Escalate from July on my car, will give it a clean and should be ok for winter.


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Has to be SW shield.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Another suggestion which is proving to be a great performer is Bouncer's Fortify, based on a hybrid formula like most other products mentioned the bonus with this one is the excellent water sheeting it provides. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Will have a look at that one cheers


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321956

:thumb: Great wax


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

robf73 said:


> £18.95 at CYC. and that will keep you going for years
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant/prod_589.html


Or, slightly cheaper at http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,119,toView_934.html


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

I would give artdeshine wax a look in mate,topped my old dears clio with it june july time two coats and it is still goim strong..can be topped up with the nano gloss qd ideal this time of year..punches well above its weight for price point and i belive there are 50ml sample pots available too!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd recommend FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

I use AG HD Wax and keep topped up with AG Aqua Car Wax during the winter. 

Is this ok? Should I use be using a sealent?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

PJJC said:


> I use AG HD Wax and keep topped up with AG Aqua Car Wax during the winter.
> 
> Is this ok? Should I use be using a sealent?


Sounds great to me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PJJC said:


> I use AG HD Wax and keep topped up with AG Aqua Car Wax during the winter.
> 
> Is this ok? Should I use be using a sealent?


AG HD on it's own will last , no top ups required.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Strange I have R222 100% on my car, had the car 5 weeks and it's still beading like a good one, and yes sprayed on tfr to rinse it off when it needs a clean .
> 
> *How can't any wax be better than none? *


if its not up to the job and only last a couple of weeks through winter then its usless, Its like saying a condom with a hole in it is better then not wearing 1 at all.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJBAILEY said:


> If FK1000P is a hybrid made from polymers and a synthetic carnuba wax, why does everyone here always mention that it is not a wax at all?
> 
> Synthetic or natural wax, the chemistry should be the same. They claim that they can get better purity and higher melting point from the synthetic form.


fk1ooo does contain nuba wax, :thumb:
does make me laugh how people say its not a wax then suggest something like colli which is about as much a wax as fk is


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

robf73 said:


> £18.95 at CYC. and that will keep you going for years
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant/prod_589.html


use code dwo7 and get discount off


----------



## vwgolfmk5 (Jul 4, 2013)

i would go for sv shield
if you want cheaper colli.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

martinmsport said:


> Wow thats seem really good value ! Looks likes fk1000p it is then!


you wont go wrong with fk 2 coats and that will see you through winter without any need to think of topping it up


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

PJJC said:


> I use AG HD Wax and keep topped up with AG Aqua Car Wax during the winter.
> 
> Is this ok? Should I use be using a sealent?


AG hd has good durability due to its sealant content :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

FK1000p
Collinite 476S
SW Shield (never used)
DW D urus
Bouncers Fortify (never used)
SNH
Engel (never used but description shows Nordic climate)


As a topper use Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine.

A few I haven't used but have read up on their durability.

Also, we don't have harsh winters in Cali.


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

fkp1000 for me , huge tin that lasts for ever.


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Would you recommend a complete decontaminate before fk1000p


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

martinmsport said:


> Would you recommend a complete decontaminate before fk1000p


yep :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> That won't last 3 months in summer let alone through winter.


Really ?
Pretty sure 2 coats of EGP would last through a few months of the summer.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> *if its not up to the job and only last a couple of weeks *through winter then its usless, Its like saying a condom with a hole in it is better then not wearing 1 at all.


That's the thing though, it does last much longer than the couple of weeks, as said the R222 100% I applied is already at 5 weeks, I don't know if it's going to last all through the winter in fact I know it probably won't but as soon as the beading ceases dramatically after a wash, then I shall simply apply some more, it does not take long to do. Yes I have other products that will last longer per application, but there is no panic about any of them lasting the winter, many of them have 30 applications per tub. :thumb:

PS as fas as I know all condoms have a hole in them and offer 99% protection, there is no 100% protection :speechles


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

got r222 100% and its a ok wax not as nice as r222 though which is as you know the one i was on about, 100% wont last the winter but it doesn't matter now as other members kindly recommended one for him which he is buying and will last the winter


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> got r222 100% and its a ok wax not as nice as r222 though which is as you know the one i was on about, 100% wont last the winter but it doesn't matter now as other members kindly recommended one for him which he is buying and will last the winter


I didn't recomend a specific product to the OP, I was just saying as the thread shows there are a great variety to choose that will last the winter if that is what is required, I didn't know that you were on about concourse, but from other threads I was under the impression that it lasted longer than the 100%.
However all that said I was suggesting that the OP's car will not suddenly turn into dust Spring 2014 if he doesn't get wax on there this winter :thumb:


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

2x coats of collinite 476s still beaded after 12months and through loads of snow on my silver evo which was kept outside 247,:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I didn't recomend a specific product to the OP, I was just saying as the thread shows there are a great variety to choose that will last the winter if that is what is required, I didn't know that you were on about concourse, but from other threads I was under the impression that it lasted longer than the 100%.
> *However all that said I was suggesting that the OP's car will not suddenly turn into dust Spring 2014 if he doesn't get wax on there this winter *:thumb:


 so now your saying it doesnt matter if it has anything on :speechles
i for one totally disagree


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> so now your saying it doesnt matter if it has anything on :speechles
> i for one totally disagree


Please just drop it. I don't know what is up your monkey butt but your point has been beaten to death. 90% of cars out there don't get waxed. They don't look great, but they still drive which is what I want out of a car, especially during winter. Looks doesn't matter, no matter how much wax you put on it, in the winter months it will be filthy in a blocks worth of driving. Lots of waxes have been recommended that will last the winter, others that may not. If you think your winter is bad, try my Canadian one.

If you're on a budget I recommend these for getting through winter without top ups based on my experience (I would still try to at least wash it if you can).

Fk1000P
Collinite 476S.

Fk1000p has the flexability to be used on wheels and exhaust/hot parts too).

If you have a bit more to play with AG HD is a favorite with better water behavior (IMO) then the above, and with a couple coats it will last no problem (have it on a car up north, 4 months on with no/little washing - improper washing at that - and it's still going VERY strong).


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Please just drop it. I don't know what is up your monkey butt but your point has been beaten to death. *90% of cars out there don't get waxed. They don't look great, *but they still drive which is what I want out of a car, especially during winter. Looks doesn't matter, no matter how much wax you put on it, in the winter months it will be filthy in a blocks worth of driving. Lots of waxes have been recommended that will last the winter, others that may not. If you think your winter is bad, try my Canadian one.
> 
> If you're on a budget I recommend these for getting through winter without top ups based on my experience (I would still try to at least wash it if you can).
> 
> ...


90% of people dont wax there car but not 1 of them are on here, 90% of people think people like use are nuts. 
my hole point is when a new member asks a question like recommend me a wax for winter i dont think an answer of most if not all will do is good enough from experience members and a mod. what is wrong with them stating what wax they have had experience with that has lasted the winter. At one time these experience members and mod at one time asked the very same question.
if you dont like what im saying your sheep butt dont have to read it


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> 90% of people dont wax there car but not 1 of them are on here, 90% of people think people like use are nuts.
> my hole point is when a new member asks a question like recommend me a wax for winter i dont think an answer of most if not all will do is good enough from experience members and a mod. what is wrong with them stating what wax they have had experience with that has lasted the winter. At one time these experience members and mod at one time asked the very same question.
> if you dont like what im saying your sheep butt dont have to read it


I don't really care what you say, I just think it's better for the OP to drop the topic of what you expect from others and keep the thread going. Unfortunately I don't have that many waxes under my belt, once I bought AG HD I was fine using that on evey car. Just recently bought Fk1000P and 476S, with Sonax BSD. All seem to be great choices. If I had exerpience with some of those waxes recommended I would have stated my feelings. Either way, if you feel it's a bad choice just say I wouldn't do that. If you want to question the member take it to personal messages.


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Cheers guys again🆒


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> I don't really care what you say, I just think it's better for the OP to drop the topic of what you expect from others and keep the thread going. Unfortunately I don't have that many waxes under my belt, once I bought AG HD I was fine using that on evey car. Just recently bought Fk1000P and 476S, with Sonax BSD. All seem to be great choices. If I had exerpience with some of those waxes recommended I would have stated my feelings. Either way, if you feel it's a bad choice just say I wouldn't do that. If you want to question the member take it to personal messages.


if you dont care what i say then whats your problem, and for your info the op has already made his choice. 
just out of intrest what made you buy fk and 476?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> so now your saying it doesnt matter if it has anything on :speechles
> * i for one totally disagree*


I agree you disagree, but then we were not arguing.



cheekymonkey said:


> 90% of people dont wax there car but not 1 of them are on here, 90% of people think people like use are nuts.
> nmy hole point is when a new member asks a question like recommend me a wax for winter i dont think an answer of most if not all will do is good enough from experience members and a mod. what is wrong with them stating what wax they have had experience with that has lasted the winter. *At one time these experience members and mod at one time asked the very same question.*
> if you dont like what im saying your sheep butt dont have to read it


I can see what you are saying, however there is victim to your own last line there, the OP didn't ask for a recomendation per se, he asked about BEST, best for one will not be best for another, I have over 10 wax products, I couldn't rank them all into an order.
There isn't a product that is all things to all people, so it will depend on how the reader is basing their choice? Some will base their choice on mass hysteria.
It doesn't mean though that all other choices must be discluded, so that is why I and some others wouldn't say product x and not product y.
It is now not the ideal time to apply a wax product, that is not to say don't bother though.


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Who me??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

martinmsport said:


> Who me??


Yes you, 
couldn't have been
then it's who?

Looking at the 1st post, you are indeed the original poster, but which post are you reffering to?


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> if you dont care what i say then whats your problem, and for your info the op has already made his choice.
> just out of intrest what made you buy fk and 476?


This post


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

martinmsport said:


> This post


Heh heh , it only gets further confusing with a two word reply, with so many posts inbetween your reply and the one you are reffering to, it doesn't make it clear where the reply fits into the thread?
Nowt wrong with some debate, nobody is going to die from the descision of whether you wax the car this winter or not, or if you use a product that comes in a huge tin and lasts ages, or if you went along with one poster's recommendation and not another.

Out of curiosity have you ordered or applied a product yet?
If you have don't forget to keep us updated on your findings once applied and in use :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I agree you disagree, but then we were not arguing.
> 
> I can see what you are saying, however there is victim to your own last line there, the OP didn't ask for a recomendation per se, he asked about BEST, best for one will not be best for another, I have over 10 wax products, I couldn't rank them all into an order.
> There isn't a product that is all things to all people, so it will depend on how the reader is basing their choice? Some will base their choice on mass hysteria.
> ...


you dont have to be arguing to disagree  when someone asks which is best, there wanting recommendation and from these who recommended products the op made his choice.
If everyone gave the answer of most or all will do the poor guy would be no more in the know then before.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know how some users can get 12 months worth of protection from 476 alone, I no way get this and will need too add some extra wax layers in 4 months time when first applied, I know with 915 it lasts me 2 and half months with out no coats in between; just find it rather baffling with the durability claims from users and manufacturers I never get the exact figure and claims; it's making me think am I doing something wrong in my washing or applying the wax wrong.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> I don't know how some users can get 12 months worth of protection from 476 alone, I no way get this and will need too add some extra wax layers in 4 months time when first applied, I know with 915 it lasts me 2 and half months with out no coats in between; just find it rather baffling with the durability claims from users and manufacturers I never get the exact figure and claims; it's making me think am I doing something wrong in my washing or applying the wax wrong.


depends what your applying the waxes on top of? Black Hole, SRP, Tripple? The LSP will only last as long as the product it's sitting on top of. For example I use FK1000P, I first applied it on top of AF Tripple and it lasted 4 months which I was surprised at. I then applied it to bare/clean paintwork with no cleanser or AIO underneath and after 8 months the protection was still there. Granted the finish looked better with Tripple underneath as it was filling swirls etc but if you want maximum protection apply to bare paint.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

the durability depends on a few factors like if its garaged, mile a week, the weather even what shampoo and strength its used at


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> you dont have to be arguing to disagree  when someone asks which is best, there wanting recommendation and from these who recommended products the op made his choice.
> If everyone gave the answer of most or all will do the poor guy would be no more in the know then before.


Collectively the OP did get an almost all will do, hand on heart as mentioned you know there is not a one product that is all things to all people, there wouldn't be a choice, and if there was one truly the best, then no other product in that line would exist, I have not tried fk1000, I have fk2685, I do have 476 and I do feel it is over rated and hence I wouldn't put my recomendation to it, at the same time I wouldn't say to someone don't buy it either, yes I have been on the forum a long time and learned a lot, but in between the lines I have learned where not to force a poster to purchase what I suggest and ignore other respondants.
Typically you would have read posts like this...
" I'm after a wax, I've got £50"
responses follow like 
a) get Fk1000 or 476 and save £30 (however simoniz original is half the price again and easily last as long if not longer).... (yeah but it's difficult to use( can be yeas but no more so than 476))

b) they all look the same as it's all in the prep work (yet many with 476 or fk1000 have a summer and winter product  )

c) RG55 (example) won the wax durabilty test....yeah but it's more expensive than 476 or fk1000p

d) what's TW ice like?..... (if there is any answer after lots of views) then responses like ..."it's rubbish" but for no reason other than the label

etc etc


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

123HJMS said:


> depends what your applying the waxes on top of? Black Hole, SRP, Tripple? The LSP will only last as long as the product it's sitting on top of. For example I use FK1000P, I first applied it on top of AF Tripple and it lasted 4 months which I was surprised at. I then applied it to bare/clean paintwork with no cleanser or AIO underneath and after 8 months the protection was still there. Granted the finish looked better with Tripple underneath as it was filling swirls etc but if you want maximum protection apply to bare paint.


Thanks for your help and support on here :thumb:
I normally switch from Tripple too SRP on regular basis, these are the two All in ones I use on for a pre clean and too add some fillers too the paint for time purposes alone only, but I will try a pre clean dedicacted product with no protection and fillers and will place two coats of 476 alone and will keep a eye on the durability  If it gives me longer durability I will be very happy, thanks once again.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Collectively the OP did get an almost all will do, hand on heart as mentioned you know there is not a one product that is all things to all people, there wouldn't be a choice, and if there was one truly the best, then no other product in that line would exist, I have not tried fk1000, I have fk2685, I do have 476 and I do feel it is over rated and hence I wouldn't put my recomendation to it, at the same time I wouldn't say to someone don't buy it either, yes I have been on the forum a long time and learned a lot, but in between the lines I have learned where not to force a poster to purchase what I suggest and ignore other respondants.
> Typically you would have read posts like this...
> " I'm after a wax, I've got £50"
> responses follow like
> ...


you've been a member since 2006 so many winters lsp experience, op just want people to share there winter lsp experience on which they found good. post 49 is exactly what he wanted :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Collectively the OP did get an almost all will do, hand on heart as mentioned you know there is not a one product that is all things to all people, there wouldn't be a choice, and if there was one truly the best, then no other product in that line would exist, I have not tried fk1000, I have fk2685, I do have 476 and I do feel it is over rated and hence I wouldn't put my recomendation to it, at the same time I wouldn't say to someone don't buy it either, yes I have been on the forum a long time and learned a lot, but in between the lines I have learned where not to force a poster to purchase what I suggest and ignore other respondants.
> Typically you would have read posts like this...
> " I'm after a wax, I've got £50"
> responses follow like
> ...


Turtlewax Ice is a very underrated wax, it does last long and does give satisfied results, it's a full synthetic blend so was designed for maximum durability and is detergent resistant to harsh washes, it's been on other car for 5 months with no top ups, hugely impressed and did not even mark my trim, all in all for the price I paid and the overall package is all Wins for me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> you've been a member since 2006 so many winters lsp experience, op just want people to share there winter lsp experience on which they found good. post 49 is exactly what he wanted :thumb:


True, (I thought it was going to be one of your posts) AG HD is one I would put as an 'all things to all people' product, yes I have had a few years experience with products and not just on my car, I didn't want to get into the vote or mass hysteria thing, after all AG HD is not in the budget range although it is excellent value even at RRP, but in ,my 1st reply or somewhere I did point out the OP had not stated a budget.
The saturday night debates have not been for sometime, I know in the past I have said when I get a new car again I would get me a 'posh' wax, but at the same time I'm going to see a tub of a currently owned product empty 1st.
But going back to your point and why I answered as I had, is that Simoniz original, Artemis wax seal, RG42, AG HD, Smartwax concours, 3m showshine, Sonax extreme 1, car pride tough wax, AG EGP, Mer wax, carplan seal n shine are some I have that I have found see the winter through with high PH wash solutions and no top up required. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Turtlewax Ice is a very underrated wax, it does last long and does give satisfied results, it's a full synthetic blend so was designed for maximum durability and is detergent resistant to harsh washes, it's been on other car for 5 months with no top ups, hugely impressed and did not even mark my trim, all in all for the price I paid and the overall package is all Wins for me.


I do want to try the TW ICE paste, and although I won't need to remortgage to buy some I just want to find some at a bargain £10 or so
:thumb:


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , it only gets further confusing with a two word reply, with so many posts inbetween your reply and the one you are reffering to, it doesn't make it clear where the reply fits into the thread?
> Nowt wrong with some debate, nobody is going to die from the descision of whether you wax the car this winter or not, or if you use a product that comes in a huge tin and lasts ages, or if you went along with one poster's recommendation and not another.
> 
> Out of curiosity have you ordered or applied a product yet?
> If you have don't forget to keep us updated on your findings once applied and in use :thumb:


Hi , no wax bought or applied as yet but im seriously looking at fk1000p!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I do want to try the TW ICE paste, and although I won't need to remortgage to buy some I just want to find some at a bargain £10 or so
> :thumb:


plenty on ebay at less then a tenner :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> True, (I thought it was going to be one of your posts) AG HD is one I would put as an 'all things to all people' product, yes I have had a few years experience with products and not just on my car, I didn't want to get into the vote or mass hysteria thing, after all AG HD is not in the budget range although it is excellent value even at RRP, but in ,my 1st reply or somewhere I did point out the OP had not stated a budget.
> The saturday night debates have not been for sometime, I know in the past I have said when I get a new car again I would get me a 'posh' wax, but at the same time I'm going to see a tub of a currently owned product empty 1st.
> But going back to your point and why I answered as I had, is that Simoniz original, Artemis wax seal, RG42, AG HD, Smartwax concours, 3m showshine, Sonax extreme 1, car pride tough wax, AG EGP, Mer wax, carplan seal n shine are some I have that I have found see the winter through with high PH wash solutions and no top up required. :thumb:


and your favorite out of them mentioned is


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> and your favorite out of them mentioned is


It's a tough call I will admit, the easy choice would be AG HD, but I really like a lot of them especially the smartwax concourse, but I do like the R222 100% too , hence why I applied that one even though I will have to apply again before Feb, but that is in someway benificial, I will give the car a machine and full works Spring 2014 :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

martinmsport said:


> Hi , no wax bought or applied as yet but im seriously looking at fk1000p!


FK1000P is the only paste wax/sealant I have in my collection at the moment and it's fool proof, you can over apply etc and it will still buff off with ease! You can also use it on your wheels exhaust ..... almost anywhere on your car.

476s is also a very good wax for the price but 'if' you do over apply it's a nightmare to get off! They are a similar size tin, cost almost exactly the same and you will notice almost no difference in the finish. However 1000P can be used to seal your wheels and exhaust as well due to it having an extremely high melting point so FK1000P wins it for me :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> It's a tough call I will admit, the easy choice would be AG HD, but I really like a lot of them especially the smartwax concourse, but I do like the R222 100% too , hence why I applied that one even though I will have to apply again before Feb, but that is in someway benificial, I will give the car a machine and full works Spring 2014 :thumb:


AG HD is a good all rounder esp for newer members theres no real draw backs, 1 you mentioned which is really underrated (or maybe because its not an in name) is artemis wax seal


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

How much does that retail at? And is it easy to apply?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Best wax for harsh winter = none!

Unless you mean a winter with nothing but heavy rainfall


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

martinmsport said:


> How much does that retail at? And is it easy to apply?


about 40 from a retailer or about 30 on a well known auction site beginning with e :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

martinmsport said:


> How much does that retail at? And is it easy to apply?


if you mean AG HD i personally would go with the fk 1000:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> AG HD is a good all rounder esp for newer members theres no real draw backs, 1 you mentioned which is really underrated (or maybe because its not an in name) is *artemis wax seal*


Yes that is very very good, very high shine for those that like that shiney shine look and is very very durable, I don't think it is available new anymore though, they had a 2nd version (don't know why the 1st one was fine) then some fortifier thing, I think the equivalent is Classic gloss protection .


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Yes that is very very good, very high shine for those that like that shiney shine look and is very very durable, I don't think it is available new anymore though, they had a 2nd version (don't know why the 1st one was fine) then some fortifier thing, I think the equivalent is Classic gloss protection .


I only bought it because it was cheap on ebay does look good on white/silvers, ended up buying 3 pots


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Best wax for harsh winter = none!
> 
> Unless you mean a winter with nothing but heavy rainfall


dont matter what the winter throws at mine its protected


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> dont matter what the winter throws at mine its protected


Mine too with the garage lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Mine too with the garage lol


now thats cheating doc :lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I still do about 10 miles a week lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> I still do about 10 miles a week lol


be careful that sort a mileage it will be a rust bucket by feb lol


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

IMO the main 'winter waxes' are unnecessarily durable (if that makes sense) plus i find they are harder to use, the likes of colinite and fk1000p

autoglym Hd wax looks better than the two, and is very easy to use (in my opinion) and sees you through winter no problem!


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

So what's everyones opinion on which outta fk and AGhd is the easiest to apply? And what pre cleanser would you use ( lime prime) Cheers


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

what pre cleaners do you have


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Nothing as of yet


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

do you have any polish


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah srp


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

srp will be fine, out of the 2 fk would be better imo


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Is srp a cleanser??


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

srp is an all in one, it cleans polishes and protects


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

martinmsport said:


> Is srp a cleanser??


As Cheekymonkey points out although primarily used as a polish, it does offer protection, and the more recent formulae is more robust too
from the AG website "
Restores and protects in one operation leaving an outstanding deep gloss finish. New, improved formulation beads like a wax and has exceptional durability. Radiant Wax Polish is quick and easy to use, ultra low dusting and suitable for use on all paint types by hand or machine. Gives equally great results on weathered or oxidised and quality paintwork."


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> if you dont care what i say then whats your problem, and for your info the op has already made his choice.
> just out of intrest what made you buy fk and 476?


AG HD was running low and I wanted a High temp sealant, and a Long lasting wax. Also, the Price in North America for these products is less then where you live. At that price it's almost stupid not to have them.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> AG HD was running low and I wanted a High temp sealant, and a Long lasting wax. Also, the Price in North America for these products is less then where you live. At that price it's almost stupid not to have them.


how did you know the 476 lasted long?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> how did you know the 476 lasted long?


Tests. I never take word for mouth.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

martinmsport said:


> So what's everyones opinion on which outta fk and AGhd is the easiest to apply? And what pre cleanser would you use ( lime prime) Cheers


I have found Fk1000P easier to apply then AGHD, but I prefer AGHD's water behavior. But, after top ups with Sonax BSD, it's kind of a moot point.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dodo sn hybrid wolgang fusion wax


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sheep said:


> I have found Fk1000P easier to apply then AGHD, but I prefer AGHD's water behavior. But, after top ups with Sonax BSD, it's kind of a moot point.


But isn't AG HD less difficult to apply FK followed by Sonax BSD and the price of the two then equates or exceeds AG HD .


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Tests. I never take word for mouth.


your own tests or other peoples


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Avanti said:


> But isn't AG HD less difficult to apply FK followed by Sonax BSD and the price of the two then equates or exceeds AG HD .


No, applying FK1000p doesn't strain my wrists, and neither does Sonax BSD. Any strain puts me off using a product (have some wrist issues from biking and other hobbies).


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> your own tests or other peoples


AG HD: Tried a friends, liked the water behavior and durability.

Fk1000P: Read as many reviews on the web I could find, combined with the 15 dollar price and high temp ratings.

Collinite 476S: Read lots of reviews, checked the beading performance and claims from members on the beading porn thread. Also cheap.

Sonax BSD: Evotunings thread is enough of a reason to believe in it.

Megs 105/205. Looked at Comparisons done by DaveKG and others in the forums.

Those are pretty much the products I recommend. If I haven't had experience with a product, I will state that, saying it's recommended by others, but I haven't tried it myself. I am very well versed in Bias and Blind Comparisons, coming from an Audio Engineering background where you can go stupid spending hundreds on a simple copper cable. You can dig all you want, but I will never overstate my position with falsified information, and if I happen to be false, I will state this and correct myself. I have no personal attachment to products or methods. If I find something that works, I will use this until something better comes along that works better. I don't care what way is better, but if it proves to be better, I will use it. Obviously I haven't tried everything yet, so I will only comment on the way I know.


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed advice chaps!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sheep said:


> No, applying FK1000p doesn't strain my wrists, and neither does Sonax BSD. Any strain puts me off using a product (have some wrist issues from biking and other hobbies).


No wax strains anybody's wrists (even simoniz original) , I would like to see you apply FK1000p and Sonax BSD in less time than it takes to apply AG HD, and what is the purchase cost of the two compared to AG HD?
There will be arguments against both , but I still stand by any brand of wax coating is better than no wax/LSP coating, but note I'm not saying the OP should not purchase FK1000 as it will be interesting to read how long the euphoria remains :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Sheep said:


> No, applying FK1000p doesn't strain my wrists, and neither does Sonax BSD. Any strain puts me off using a product (have some wrist issues from biking and other hobbies).


the wole point in fk is for winter and its durability, ive never noticed a problem with its water behavour either so to top this with something like bsd seems a tad excessive and waste but ultimatey its your choice - you may as well just use bsd? havent used hd wax but with fk i cant see it being any easier than most other waxes and bsd whilst its not grabby application and removal can be a pain. as sai no wax should strain your wrists if it does like most problems on here is purely down to user error not the product.


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd go for Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid[/(half wax, half sealant). Its easy to apply, can be layered and won't break the bank. Then after each wash you could keep the protection topped up with Dodo Juice Tropical mis QD - which is technically speaking a spray sealant.

Alternatively why not Wolfgang estate wax, similar money and gives a really nice gloss.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

I would also use SNH but topped up with DJ Acrylic Spritz which is water based


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Avanti said:


> No wax strains anybody's wrists (even simoniz original) , I would like to see you apply FK1000p and Sonax BSD in less time than it takes to apply AG HD, and what is the purchase cost of the two compared to AG HD?
> There will be arguments against both , but I still stand by any brand of wax coating is better than no wax/LSP coating, but note I'm not saying the OP should not purchase FK1000 as it will be interesting to read how long the euphoria remains :thumb:


AG HD is 50 dollars. FK1000P is 15 and Sonax is 18. Remember my pricing is different then yours (canadian). My wrists hurt applying AG HD. I'm not going to be told they don't by someone else, I don't know how you can possibly tell me I'm not feeling pain. FK1000P goes on easier then AG HD when I compared them (Same conditions). I never disagreed with you on the any is better then nothing.

Also, Fk1000P should breath a bit before applying anything on top, so it's impossible to apply 2 coats in less time then it takes to apply a coat of something else. But everyone also says apply 2 layers, and I can definitely apply a even coverage in 1 go, and then use BSD after which will be faster then AG HD. Also, a lot of people seem to double it up with either spray waxes or a true carnuba wax. I also just like applying wax, when it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> the wole point in fk is for winter and its durability, ive never noticed a problem with its water behavour either so to top this with something like bsd seems a tad excessive and waste but ultimatey its your choice - you may as well just use bsd? havent used hd wax but with fk i cant see it being any easier than most other waxes and bsd whilst its not grabby application and removal can be a pain. as sai no wax should strain your wrists if it does like most problems on here is purely down to user error not the product.


I've explained this already in another post, but Sonax BSD keeps my car cleaner then waxes alone. I can go 3-4 weeks without seeing any major dirt build up on the sides, and we have lots of leaves falling. Evotunings post comparing PNS to a Blackfire or something wax showed a whole car 50/50 where the Sonax stayed cleaner. The same effect is present on my car (I'm running 4 different LSP's on my trunk). I like FK1000P cause I know it'll last, and the high heat for exhaust and hood (I have no hood insulator on my car for some reason, and LSP's seem to fail there faster then other panels). I'm not telling this poster to do what I do, just this is what I have found. Also, Sonax BSD sheets better and beads better then FK1000P. I have tested this.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sheep said:


> AG HD is 50 dollars. FK1000P is 15 and Sonax is 18. *Remember my pricing is different then yours (canadian). My wrists hurt applying AG HD. I'm not going to be told they don't by someone else, I don't know how you can possibly tell me I'm not feeling pain. *FK1000P goes on easier then AG HD when I compared them (Same conditions). I never disagreed with you on the any is better then nothing.
> 
> Also, Fk1000P should breath a bit before applying anything on top, so it's impossible to apply 2 coats in less time then it takes to apply a coat of something else. But everyone also says apply 2 layers, and I can definitely apply a even coverage in 1 go, and then use BSD after which will be faster then AG HD. Also, a lot of people seem to double it up with either spray waxes or a true carnuba wax. I also just like applying wax, when it doesn't hurt.


And remember the UK pricing will differ the opposite way, I'm quite sure the two products will cost more than the one in the UK.
Also remember the thread is for the OP, so are you telling him he is going to feel pain? 
The mere fact you 'have' to top up a product suggests to me the visual appeal does not remain too long and the true durability is suspect.
Me? I only apply one coat of anything and then a susbsequent coating when the initial one has declined (which is always months later anytime of the year) 
As mentioned ultimately it will be the OP that parts with his hard earned cash and then only time will tell if he was correct to follow the hysteria, however the winter is approaching fast so if he wants to complete the task he needs to act quickly.


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds expensive


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Avanti said:


> And remember the UK pricing will differ the opposite way, I'm quite sure the two products will cost more than the one in the UK.


Doesn't disprove my point. I am speaking relative to myself here, which is why I stated that previously.



Avanti said:


> Also remember the thread is for the OP, so are you telling him he is going to feel pain?


Nope, I said FK1000P is easier to apply in my experience. I have tendinitis in my wrists, so things that would normally not bother most people cause me pain. Again, my first posts mention no phrase even remotely suggesting he WILL have pain. Please do not misquote me.



Avanti said:


> The mere fact you 'have' to top up a product suggests to me the visual appeal does not remain too long and the true durability is suspect.


Again, misquoting. I have seen many threads where people DO top up FK1000P, but I never said it was necessary. Some people find water behavior to be a top priority with their LSP, so a simple BSD top up will give you that behavior, while still having protection as well. That is why I do it. I also said it keeps my car cleaner, at least 3 times now.



Avanti said:


> Me? I only apply one coat of anything and then a susbsequent coating when the initial one has declined (which is always months later anytime of the year).


Same here, but only because I get bored with having the LSP lasting that long (I want to try new stuff). On peoples cars I detail I add 2 coats, because I want the protection and coverage.



Avanti said:


> As mentioned ultimately it will be the OP that parts with his hard earned cash and then only time will tell if he was correct to follow the hysteria, however the winter is approaching fast so if he wants to complete the task he needs to act quickly.


Couldn't agree more. And let me state for the record I had no arguement with your initial post, that was the monkey. I just stated products I've used, and what I liked about them. I would love to try all kinds of products so I could have more information for people, but my cabinets are getting full and my wallet getting empty (I have other, more expensive hobbies then Car Detailing).


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> AG HD: Tried a friends, liked the water behavior and durability.
> 
> Fk1000P: Read as many reviews on the web I could find, combined with the 15 dollar price and high temp ratings.
> 
> ...


ok you dont take word of mouth, but take what someone else writes . So if i wrote a test on hear you would consider it but if i told you the same you wouldnt.
you said you got fk as you wanted a hi temp sealant, fk is actually a hybrid as it contains nuba wax 
You said you got 476 as you wanted a durable wax, 476 has never been a wax its a sealant or hybrid at a stretch


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

So as far as DW is concerned, is that settled which is the most durable wax out of the Collinites, FK 1000P and Bilt Hamber Finis Wax? It seems to be very simple in the US - Collinite is undisputed there.

Secondly, FK1000P is known to withstand higher temperatures. How does that make it a good winter wax?

Lastly, what happened to all the claims by Bilt Hamber that Finis Wax is THE most durable wax on the planet? Nobody seems to think it stands up to the mighty Collinites even in the UK, except maybe on the BH forums.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> AG HD is 50 dollars. FK1000P is 15 and Sonax is 18. Remember my pricing is different then yours (canadian). My wrists hurt applying AG HD. I'm not going to be told they don't by someone else, I don't know how you can possibly tell me I'm not feeling pain. FK1000P goes on easier then AG HD when I compared them (Same conditions). I never disagreed with you on the any is better then nothing.
> 
> Also, *Fk1000P should breath a bit before applying anything on top*, so it's impossible to apply 2 coats in less time then it takes to apply a coat of something else. But everyone also says apply 2 layers, and I can definitely apply a even coverage in 1 go, and then use BSD after which will be faster then AG HD. Also, a lot of people seem to double it up with either spray waxes or a true carnuba wax. I also just like applying wax, when it doesn't hurt.


fk can be reapplyed straight away without any problems not like other lsp


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> So as far as DW is concerned, is that settled which is the most durable wax out of the Collinites, FK 1000P and Bilt Hamber Finis Wax? It seems to be very simple in the US - Collinite is undisputed there.
> 
> Secondly, FK1000P is known to withstand higher temperatures. How does that make it a good winter wax?
> 
> Lastly, what happened to all the claims by Bilt Hamber that Finis Wax is THE most durable wax on the planet? Nobody seems to think it stands up to the mighty Collinites even in the UK, except maybe on the BH forums.


If someone can send me a sample of BH Finis I will do a comparison on the hood of my car. I have no heat insulator and it's a darker colour, so it should reach decently high temperatures. Unfortunately BH is not sold in Canada.

There, offer is out there to prove this once and for all. I can even do other tests using all of them all over the car, I really don't care what LSP is on my car.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> fk can be reapplyed straight away without any problems not like other lsp


I've heard 30mins to 1 hour, so I was going by that. Either way I usually have other stuff to do on cars when I let the paint breath after waxing, so I just apply the second coat when I'm done the rest.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> ok you dont take word of mouth, but take what someone else writes . So if i wrote a test on *Here* you would consider it but if i told you the same you wouldnt.
> you said you got fk as you wanted a hi temp sealant, fk is actually a hybrid as it contains nuba wax
> You said you got 476 as you wanted a durable wax, 476 has never been a wax its a sealant or hybrid at a stretch


I never said by what people write alone, otherwise I would be sticking my ear to my monitor after reading your posts. Evotunings write ups show clear results. I base it on that. Any one with a bit of google can find lots of write ups on waxes. There was one done on a horse trailer that showed 20 or so waxes fighting for their lives against the elements. That was a good indicator of durability, even though the spots were varied (a section closer to the road will see more road debris then one near the top etc). It was a still a good indicator of durability, especially if a claimed durable wax on the top section died before a non durable wax on the lower area.

You get my point, there is valid comparisons out there, and all anyone needs to do one is 2 competing products, a camera, and time (car might be helpful too). I prefer BLIND tests, where the products are not known. A double blind is even better (writer and reader both don't know). Unfortunately I don't know anyone that would want to do the application of the products for me so I could be blind as well (this removes ALL bias).

Also, I don't care if it's a wax, sealant, hybrid, coating, spam etc. It does what it does. I call it by the common terms for recognitions sake. It was Hi-Temp I was after, not Sealant. My AG HD was running out, and I was not impressed to CG Wheel Guard for rims/exhausts (Although I will be revisiting this product for a second test). I needed 2 more products. One Hi Temp for my rims and Exhaust, one wax for my Paint. I can use Fk1000P on paint too if I feel like it, some people say it has a glass like qualitiy so I used it a couple times where reflection was more desirable (don't honestly know if there was a difference, didn't test it side by side). I bought Collinite out of curiosity, price, and beading properties I saw in threads. Again, even if no one had any info on it, the price makes it low risk, and someone eventually has to guinea pig.

Send me prodcuts you want tested, I'll do it. I have the writing, photography, and detailing skills to make it happen.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Tests. I never take word for mouth.





Sheep said:


> I've heard 30mins to 1 hour, so I was going by that. Either way I usually have other stuff to do on cars when I let the paint breath after waxing, so I just apply the second coat when I'm done the rest.


so you dont take word of mouth but you've heard 30mins to an hour and was going by that  :wall:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> so you dont take word of mouth but you've heard 30mins to an hour and was going by that  :wall:


I heard that from someone that emailed Finish kare. I will find the link as soon as I get the time, I think it was from a review thread I read. I will also email them myself.

NVM Found it.

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...ions-finish-kare-1000p-hi-temp-paste-wax.html



> I applied the second coat of 1000p the next morning. I had written Finish Kare and asked them how long I should allow the first coat of 1000p to cure before applying a second coat. They advised 24+ hours. This is contrary to others have heard from Finish Kare on the subject, so I messaged one of my favorite Autopia gurus, Bence. Bence appears to have a comprehensive grasp on all matters Finish Kare. He advised me to wait 12-24 hours. So I sliced the difference and waited 18 hours.


I only applied one coat to my car, and the car I detailed with it sat over night between coats.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Avanti said:


> And remember the UK pricing will differ the opposite way, I'm quite sure the two products will cost more than the one in the UK.
> Also remember the thread is for the OP, so are you telling him he is going to feel pain?
> The mere fact you 'have' to top up a product suggests to me the visual appeal does not remain too long and the true durability is suspect.
> Me? I only apply one coat of anything and then a susbsequent coating when the initial one has declined (which is always months later anytime of the year)
> As mentioned ultimately it will be the OP that parts with his hard earned cash and then only time will tell if he was correct to follow the hysteria, however the winter is approaching fast so if he wants to complete the task he needs to act quickly.


Just going to jump in and say FK1000P and Sonax are cheaper than HD on cyc


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Sheep said:


> If someone can send me a sample of BH Finis I will do a comparison on the hood of my car. I have no heat insulator and it's a darker colour, so it should reach decently high temperatures. Unfortunately BH is not sold in Canada.
> 
> There, offer is out there to prove this once and for all. I can even do other tests using all of them all over the car, I really don't care what LSP is on my car.


PM me your address and ill send you whats left of my Bilt hammer wax. Its a small pot anyways and a bloody good wax at that. One of my favourites


IMG_0667[1] by moorezo69, on Flickr


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

123HJMS said:


> Just going to jump in and say FK1000P and Sonax are cheaper than HD on cyc


Yes Sir, as you were, 31.90 vs 39.95, I often forget that few pay the full rrp and it is fair that the OP perhaps wouldn't be either, my tub of AG HD costs less than the FK1000.
Next task is to apply both in less time than to apply one coat of the other :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> ok you dont take word of mouth, but take what someone else writes . So if i wrote a test on hear you would consider it but if i told you the same you wouldnt.
> you said you got fk as you wanted a hi temp sealant, fk is actually a hybrid as it contains nuba wax
> You said you got 476 as you wanted a durable wax, 476 has never been a wax its a sealant or hybrid at a stretch


Cheeky, pretty sure FK1000p is completely synthetic, not sure where you get the facts about it having Carnuba in it, I stand corrected if you can show me some proof..:thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

horned yo said:


> PM me your address and ill send you whats left of my Bilt hammer wax. Its a small pot anyways and a bloody good wax at that. One of my favourites
> 
> 
> IMG_0667[1] by moorezo69, on Flickr


PM sent, I really hope it's not expensive.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol! Just take the offer


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess the next question is what do people want it compared to? Fk1000P and 476S? How many Coats? Polished before hand or just clayed and stripped paint? I would prefer no polishing as it's still not easy to remove ALL polishing oils.

I might start a new thread on the setup once I have the Wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Cheeky, pretty sure FK1000p is completely synthetic, not sure where you get the facts about it having Carnuba in it, I stand corrected if you can show me some proof..:thumb:


from fk themselves :thumb: 
emay them and ask them they will tell you it contains nuba, :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> from fk themselves :thumb:
> emay them and ask them they will tell you it contains nuba, :thumb:


Already done, we await their reply with baited breath!!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> I heard that from someone that emailed Finish kare. I will find the link as soon as I get the time, I think it was from a review thread I read. I will also email them myself.
> 
> NVM Found it.
> 
> ...


on that link none of them say 30mins to an hour


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Yes Sir, as you were, 31.90 vs 39.95, I often forget that few pay the full rrp and it is fair that the OP perhaps wouldn't be either, my tub of AG HD costs less than the FK1000.
> Next task is to apply both in less time than to apply one coat of the other :thumb:


one thing to take into consideration is not just the price but the amount you get for the price. fk is 14.5oz HD is 150g (5.3oz)


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> on that link none of them say 30mins to an hour


Yeah I know, that's what I normally used to do. After reading some reviews and what people of said on here I started waiting longer. I've heard a lot of different wait times for the same product. Wondering if there is a hard real world difference. Maybe that'll be something to try.


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

colli 845 for me over winter, so easy and quick to use and pretty damn good durability over the winter.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK replied by email and confirm that FK1000P does indeed have Carnuba in it, no % given.
That's new to me, I honestly thought that FK1000p was a pure synthetic sealant as shown below in the description on CYC..
"Developed from a West German process called Synthesis FinishKare 1000P is a blend of advanced pure synthetic materials.."

Must admit to always liking this stuff, absolute doddle to put on and take off, plus it goes on top of anything I put on the car. throw in the size of the tin and to me it's unbeatable for it's price.

Kev


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok so moving forward 7 months. 

What's the ultimate winter wax/sealant?

Fusso, pns, hybrid86, ads obsidian wax or other...?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll be using PNS this winter with BSD on hand if needed. Tried Collinite, FK1000p, Autobalm, EGP, and Turtlewax's Gloss Guard/Platinum Extra Gloss over the last few winters - of those Collinite 915 over Gloss Guard was the best thus far for durability.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

bigup said:


> Ok so moving forward 7 months.
> 
> What's the ultimate winter wax/sealant?
> 
> Fusso, pns, hybrid86, ads obsidian wax or other...?


Well if you want those tested send me samples like last time. I can get PNS, but I'm not sure about the others.

Mind you, I don't want to do another test... forget it. You do it.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

bigup said:


> Ok so moving forward 7 months.
> 
> What's the ultimate winter wax/sealant?
> 
> Fusso, pns, hybrid86, ads obsidian wax or other...?


I'd have thought most would last through the winter other than show waxes.

Last year my car had Wolf's Body Wrap applied in September and was still good in March. Many years ago I recall #476 still beading after 11 months despite doing 20000 miles in that period.

ADK, Sonax Xtreme, 476, PNS or BW would still be my choices.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I think more waxes need to be tested during the winter other than the usual suspects like Coli, Fortify, SNH etc. I'd do it if I was in UK. We don't have a winter here at all


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

have used rubbish boys original with no problem in winter


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Flakey said:


> I think more waxes need to be tested during the winter other than the usual suspects like Coli, Fortify, SNH etc. I'd do it if I was in UK. We don't have a winter here at all


If you have any suggestions I'd be willing to experiment this year.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

can we not put this thread on hold, i want to hold on to the summer for as long as possible without even hearing the word winter?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> If you have any suggestions I'd be willing to experiment this year.


Oh so many of them. I would leave out all the Collinites, AG HD Wax, Bouncer's Fortify, FK1000P, BH Finis Wax, Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, ADS Obsidian Wax, Soft 99 Fusso Coat. I think these are proven to be durable.

Supernatural wax claims excellent durability (Not the Hybrid but the wax), Victoria Hybrid Wax hasn't been tested through winter but everybody agrees they make fantastic stuff, any of the PRO range waxes from Dodo Juice based on your preference, Scholl Concepts The Rock or Vintage, Meguiar's Gold Class (Meg's doesn't get any attention and this is their only Carnuba wax and also has good amount of glazing oils), Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax, Sonax Premium Class Wax, Raceglaze 4X4 :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Simple answer to this Colly 476s....nothing comes close to the durability of 2 coats.

I had close to 8 months protection out of 2 coats on my old A4 and that was through one of the harshest winters too so lots of muck and salt about.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I did Supernatural vs Vintage over winter on a daily driver a few years ago, and both lasted all the way without so much as a QD on them. 

Prep is just as important though - applied in a dry and dehumidified garage at a warm temp to enable them to cure properly. Not much is going to last well if applied on a damp cold day at the start of winter


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

3 on my list are PNS, 476s and Obsession Wax Hybrid 86

Car currently has 2 coats of AF illusion on it, so will strip this back come winter

or would you go over illusion?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

For _waxes_, 
Coli 476 has to be at the top for durability and even better when topped with something like TW's Gloss Guard/Extra Gloss or BMW's Hard wax (which is a liquid and v easy to use, and can usually be found on ebay for a really good price!) will be pretty unbeatable, and they're all non abrasive  :thumb:

Next step up though will be the glass/ceramic coatings like CQUK, Gt'niq's C1, Nanolex, gyeon, maxprotect, modesta, etc. but they require a _much _greater effort investment - polishing, cleaning, prep etc. 
, :buffer: , :detailer: , :buffer: , :detailer:​And much greater care in application - not everyone can do this, unlike waxing as above.

.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Flakey said:


> Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax, Sonax Premium Class Wax, Raceglaze 4X4 :thumb:


I've used the Xtreme, but not over winter. It did last well though Feb till May. I'll buy the Premium one and try that out on my daily driver. I'm going with a coating on the other car, probably ADS ArtDeNano.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

For me, the "best" winter wax is one that will need the fewest washes, so
that I can inflict as little damage as possible from partly dissolved salt. So,
a wax that protects and almost washes itself in the rain. Well, just for the
protection, I'd be very happy with FK#1000p, that would be my wheel wax
of choice.

So, perhaps something to top it with? Well, I'll throw two into the mix. One
wax as a complete alternative to the FK and the other as its "topper". The
alternative would be ADS ArtDeKotsos Obsidian - two coats of that with a
the occasional QD top-up of ADS Nano Gloss Paint Sealant (NGPS) and you'll
have shine, protection and insane water behaviour for 4 to 6 months. It
depends on how aggressive you are with your washing!

That'll be dead easy to wash, but for closer to self-cleaning, my suggestion
would be Chemical Guys Blacklight. Oh, I can hear the scoffs of scorn from
here. The key to applying CGBL is the same as the Obsidian - thin, thin, thin!
Did I mention thin? Within the first link I've pointed to above, I've given a 
guide on how to achieve this. You can use that technique for either product.
Oh, that's a new one, an application guide for wax? Really!!

If you overapply the CGBL, what happens is that it forms a skin over product
that won't set this side of next Friday. When you come to buff off, you'll take
off the skin and most of the still liquid product beneath it. There's been a lot
twaddle written here about this product, but, if used correctly, it really has
the ability to surprise, and delight.

I'll now await the nay-sayers...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Winter is coming again
So ayear ago MK made me a bespoke winter wax


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

SV Shield for me


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Never really used coli or fk and to be honest the moment am off and get a half decent day my car gets re waxed so doesn't really go more than a month with out a wax  but it will be stripped back soon to make way for a life shine test haha.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Any of the collinite waxes


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm up for another winter test. I will be buying a car in the next few days so I'll have something to test my AIO polishes on, might as well get some waxes going at the same time too.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Black hole and RG55 here...but vics red or a collinite is good after a glaze !

ON Carbon blk


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Colli FK1000 Autoglym HD Wax all give great durability.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Sheep said:


> I'm up for another winter test. I will be buying a car in the next few days so I'll have something to test my AIO polishes on, might as well get some waxes going at the same time too.


Your last durability test was epic, and showed that Finis Wax is the most durable wax compared to Collinite 476 and FK1000p. I'd be happy if you were to try another test this year, maybe pitching Finis Wax against Fusso Soft99 and maybe Sonax Polymer Netshield.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> Your last durability test was epic, and showed that Finis Wax is the most durable wax compared to Collinite 476 and FK1000p. I'd be happy if you were to try another test this year, maybe pitching Finis Wax against Fusso Soft99 and maybe Sonax Polymer Netshield.


I can get PNS, but I don't know about Fusso. Anyone else with stuff they want tested?


----------

